# Phoenix BIOS User Mode



## schleckerbeck (2. Januar 2008)

Servus,

ein gutes neues Euch allen!
Jetzt hab ich aber schon am Anfang des neuen Jahres ein Problem: Hab einen neuen Laptop, bei dem ich einige Einstellungen im BIOS vornehmen muss. Doch leider sagt mir das Phoenix BIOS am rechten Rand "All items on this menu cannot be modified in user mode. If any items require changes, please consult your system Supervisor"

Wo kann man denn im Phoenix BIOS vom User mode in den Administrativen Modus wechseln?
Ist ein FSC Amilo Notebook.

Danke,
sc.


----------



## PC Heini (3. Januar 2008)

Guckst Du mal im Bioskompendium. Dort könntest Du fündig werden. Vlt wurde auch ein Biospasswort eingerichtet.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,
hört sich so an, als ob du das BIOS erst einmal unlocken musst. Evtl. dazu den Phoenix Editor benutzen.
Ansonsten kannst du auch mal das Backdoor PW von Phoenix ausprobieren, es lautet "*phoenix*" (Überraschung).
Cu.


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.
Leider hat das mit dem Passwort phoenix nicht funktioniert.

Naja den Phoenix Editor könnt ich schon benutzen, wenn auf dem Notebook ein Betriebssystem installiert wär. Möchte nämlich WinXP installieren, doch leider hat das Book ne SATA Platte, die bei der Installation nicht erkannt wird. Und Treiber von 3. Anbietern kann ich über das Floppy Laufwerk auch nicht installieren, da es kein Floppy gibt.
Ich habe früher schon mal was im BIOS gefunden, um dies zu umgehen (irgendwas mit SATA disabled oder IDE emulieren, keine Ahnung was das genau war), doch leider kann ich ja im BIOS nichts ändern.
Hab jetzt auch mal probeweise ein User und ein Superuser Passwort vergeben. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Noch wer ne Lösung? Evtl. auch ne Lösung wie man das mit dem SATA Problem umgehen könnte? Gibt's ne Möglichkeit, die per USB Stick o.ä. mit zu installieren?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. Januar 2008)

Nachtrag: Jetzt hab ich nochmal gegoogelt.
Man muss den Nativen SATA Modus für die Festplatte ausschalten, dann dürfte es funktionieren. Und danach einfach die Treiber nachinstallieren.

So, nun jemand ne Idee wegen dem BIOS Problem?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## schleckerbeck (12. Januar 2008)

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?

Hab auch schon versucht, die SATA Treiber in die XP Inst. zu integrieren, leider ohne Erfolg, da für Notebook (FSC Amilo PA 2548) keine XP sondern nur Vista Treiber zur Verfügung stehen.

Bin über jeden Tip dankbar,

sc.


----------



## Testoroson (15. März 2010)

Habe das gleiche Problem.

Zum Thema BIOS -> kann ich dir nicht helfen

Zum Thema XP Installation:

Bin hier 
http://www.amilo-forum.de/topic,3467,-Installation-von-Windows-XP-Home-Pro-PE-FAQs.html
fündig geworden und probiere es gerade aus.


----------

